# Angel fish feelers.



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 7 or 8 month old angelfish
his feelers some how broke off.
will they grow back? 
they came off at the petstore and didnt cause infection im just wondering if they'll ever grow back.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

the 'feelers' (pectoral fins) will grow back. they may grow back shorter or different though. they don't just break off. they do sometimes get finrot like bettas get on their tails from amonia or nitrates/ites being high. another common thing is other fish peck at them because they are so long and flowing. my angelfish had his nibbled by a guppy when he was a small juvie. it grew back odd but he is still a gorgeous fish. he just has an extra 'string' there. the guppy got rehomed, just incase your wondering.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

oh ok thank you 
i didnt think any one was gunna reply lol


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, i usually look to see if there's any questions no one has answered but hadn't checked in a few days


----------

